# Re-Entering the hobby! What would you get?



## dalene (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

After ~15year hiatus from snake keeping, my circumstances now allow me to get back into the hobby (which I am buzzing about!).

At one point in time I had a reasonably large collection, with GTPs, ETBs, Timor pythons and dumerils boas amongst my favourite animals at the time. 

I’m looking to get one, maybe two, snakes tops this time-around, and would love to know what people would choose in my position.

I’m not looking for any giants, but am willing to spend on what I do buy.

Top of my mind are Angolan pythons a dwarf Retic (mochino ideally) or a locality boa, if a really striking one becomes available. Amazon basin ETB is always top of my list but still seem to be near impossible to find!

What would you be looking at in my position? Just curious!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woma or black head pythons?


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Woma or black head pythons?


I'd buy anterisia as I love the auzzies, and mountain Kings.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

it all comes down to space, how much space are you willing to turn over to caging, decide that then you can consider x y or z

rgds
ed


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

If I was starting again from scratch.. just these five 

Albino Royal Python 
Woma Python 
Dwarf Sunglow Boa 
Cape File snake 
Super Dwarf Albino Retic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dalene (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the thoughts.
Super dwarf albino Retic is definitely an appealing option!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Normal corn (Carolina, Okeetee or Miami)
Australian spotted python
One of the dwarf Boa Constrictors
Any milk
Any rat
Amazon tree boas (amazing range of natural colour variants- but beware of their temperament!)
Normal SD retic
Dwarf Burm


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

One thing I might consider is getting normal natural "wild" animals rather than lots of morphs, and possibly localities that are more unique. 
Eg.

Carolina, Okeetee or Miami Corn snakes
True (and pure) red tail boa
Garter snakes (various regional)


----------



## dalene (Dec 27, 2013)

Malc said:


> One thing I might consider is getting normal natural "wild" animals rather than lots of morphs, and possibly localities that are more unique.


Definitely like that idea. Have been looking at some of the locality boas, but not a lot out there, I love the amarali but don’t see many clean ones around now!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Malc said:


> One thing I might consider is getting normal natural "wild" animals rather than lots of morphs, and possibly localities that are more unique.
> Eg.
> 
> Carolina, Okeetee or Miami Corn snakes
> ...


Also natural forms of milks, rats etc rather than morphs.


----------



## jeremy68 (Dec 2, 2013)

I've also been out of it for three years now, due to living in a cramped rental house while doing up a ruin, but when I come back -
- Sanzinia, some really black P. curtus, locality BCC, Rhino Rats, any GTP, Yellow Anaconda, I'll stop there


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

jeremy68 said:


> I've also been out of it for three years now, due to living in a cramped rental house while doing up a ruin, but when I come back -
> - Sanzinia, some really black P. curtus, locality BCC, Rhino Rats, any GTP, Yellow Anaconda, I'll stop there


Ah yes .. A Rhino Rat snake .. add that to my list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

ian14 said:


> Woma or black head pythons?


seconded. never disapponting


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I work with some of the darkest of the dark Sumatran Pythons from the most diverse bloodlines in Europe although the males are not 'interested' this year by the looks of things. 



jeremy68 said:


> I've also been out of it for three years now, due to living in a cramped rental house while doing up a ruin, but when I come back -
> - Sanzinia, some really black P. curtus, locality BCC, Rhino Rats, any GTP, Yellow Anaconda, I'll stop there


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

cough! Angolans!!

rgds
ed
ps i was sorry to hear of the tragic loss of one of your neonate torts. my condolences.



Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> I work with some of the darkest of the dark Sumatran Pythons from the most diverse bloodlines in Europe although the males are not 'interested' this year by the looks of things.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Ed. I is never easy loosing a little one.

Yes and there is the Angolan Pythons too.  



loxocemus said:


> cough! Angolans!!
> 
> rgds
> ed
> ps i was sorry to hear of the tragic loss of one of your neonate torts. my condolences.


----------

